

Learn Mobile Services on iOS with Brent Simmons - delackner
http://channel9.msdn.com/Series/Windows-Azure-Mobile-Services/Learn-Mobile-Services-on-iOS-with-Brent-Simmons--Part-1

======
delackner
Really lightweight high level intro, but more than the technical side I was
surprised to see a very famous Mac/iOS developer, creator of NetNewsWire,
advocating using a Microsoft backend. Not meant as snark, just genuinely
surprised and now a bit intrigued to see what the details are.

